# quick update



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all,

thought i would quickly update people.  Have now been in touch with sp and we are going to be going to meet with them in the next couple of months.

Am very excited and nervous!

Hope all are well
xx


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Best of Luck xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

how exciting do let us know how it goes

L x


----------

